# Browning Strike Force problem



## deerbuster (Aug 15, 2015)

Has anyone had any problems with the IR not working at all at night? I just bought a new one and the first week it was golden, took incredible pictures. Just checked it for week two and the night time pictures were black, nothing. The daytime pictures were still good but night time was a dud. Anyone have any suggestions or tips? Has anyone else have this happen?


----------



## yankeeredneck2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

Have have two and havent had any issues


----------



## RedFoxx (Aug 15, 2015)

*yes..they have replaced mine twice*

bought from trailcampro but the night pics were all black....replaced and 2nd one did the same thing...replaced it and the new one is working..about once a month the two i sent back would actually take night pics...still took good day pics and it would take lots of night pics they were just too dark to see anything.


----------



## mockjaybird (Aug 15, 2015)

My buddy bought one from trailcampro and had same problem, sent it back for some type of download upgrade or something said its working fine now! Maybe he will chime in when he sees this and let you know exactly what changed! Nothing more aggravating than black photos! All we could see on his were the deer eyes! Hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Geestring (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey Deerbuster , I'm the buddy Mockjaybird was referring to and I recently purchased a strike force HD from Trailcampro. As he said, all the night pics were black. I called TCP and they told me it just needed to be upgraded. They mailed me an SD card with the upgrade on it and all I had to do was insert the SD card and go thru a few simple steps. You can probably call Browning and they can email you the upgrade and you can download it on your computer and SD card.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 15, 2015)

Try going to Brownings website and down load the latest firmware on a sd card then put it in your camera and upload the newest software see if that fixes it


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Aug 15, 2015)

From trailcampro website:

"As for durability, in 2015 there have been a run of cameras that took black night pictures along with cameras that are turning on and off rapidly.  Browning has released firmware updates to fix this problem."


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I'll try the upgrade.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 15, 2015)

I just bought one last week and had the same problem. No fun deleting 400 black pics. Ughhhhh


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 16, 2015)

I've got two and the only problem I've had us getting the battery tray to stay in on one of them.


----------



## RedFoxx (Aug 16, 2015)

*i did firmware upgrade on mine but did not work*

when i purchased mine the card came with the firmware update on it....it did not help mine or make it work..had to be replaced twice...maybe it will work on yours...
i dont like the down time of having to send camera in and get it replaced.
you can also download the firmware update from their website onto your card and try it...its there for downloading
here is link to download page..
http://browningtrailcameras.com/customer-service/


----------



## maconbacon (Aug 16, 2015)

Been having the same problems even with the firmware update. It also reset the date/time on its own and at times the temp reading is way off (one time it said -134...).

Luckily I'm not concerned with night pics but it would be nice if I could get the date/time right


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 16, 2015)

It must have been the SD card because I changed the card out last night and went to get it again this afternoon and checked it to see that the night time pictures were back to normal? So I did not do an update on the software, I'll check again this coming up weekend and see how things turn out.


----------



## limestone (Aug 17, 2015)

I have the same problems. Most of the night pics. are black. This is my second one . Took the first one back. I put a new sd card in last night. If I have the same problem, I going to get my money back.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Aug 17, 2015)

Are all these issues from the 2015 models?  I don't understand why trail cam companies have to change up when they have good things.  Hopefully they will get it fixed for everyone.  This is why all my cameras come from Trailcampro...easier to swap and resolve issues than deal with manufacturers.


----------



## GSP man (Aug 17, 2015)

I purchased two from Trailcampro with the same issue on both cameras.  Trailcam sent me the update which fixed the problem in one but not the other.  Talked to Trailcam this morning and they are sending me a replacement.  They said they would test it before they shipped to make sure it was working properly.  2 year warranty is nice.


----------



## hold em hook (Aug 17, 2015)

I didn't know this to be a common issue.  But twice I have had black night photos.  It may be coincidence but both times was when i changed from 8mp pics to 10mp pics.  I went back to 8 mp and it is working at night again.  I know the camera should work as advertised but I wonder if the higher mp is the problem.  If anyone tries it on a different setting let me know what happens.


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 17, 2015)

Man, that's discouraging news...I have had used nothing but Browning cameras for the past 3 years and have not had a single issue. Awesome cameras in my opinion.


----------



## kevincox (Aug 17, 2015)

hold em hook said:


> I didn't know this to be a common issue.  But twice I have had black night photos.  It may be coincidence but both times was when i changed from 8mp pics to 10mp pics.  I went back to 8 mp and it is working at night again.  I know the camera should work as advertised but I wonder if the higher mp is the problem.  If anyone tries it on a different setting let me know what happens.



I'm pulling my card tomorrow so I will try moving the setting to 8mp before I try the download


----------



## kevincox (Aug 17, 2015)

GTHunter007 said:


> Are all these issues from the 2015 models?  I don't understand why trail cam companies have to change up when they have good things.  Hopefully they will get it fixed for everyone.  This is why all my cameras come from Trailcampro...easier to swap and resolve issues than deal with manufacturers.



Mine is a 2015. I'm not happy. My Moultries are performing flawlessly for 3 years. No way a new camera should need a software upgrade!


----------



## rance56 (Aug 17, 2015)

I've had mine running on a new propert 11 hours away in kentucky. If I have a bunch of black picks I'm going to b CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. These cameras were huge in us being able to get an inventory of the place


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 29, 2015)

GTHunter007 said:


> Are all these issues from the 2015 models?  I don't understand why trail cam companies have to change up when they have good things.  Hopefully they will get it fixed for everyone.  This is why all my cameras come from Trailcampro...easier to swap and resolve issues than deal with manufacturers.


I know it. Just leave well enough alone. It was a great cam. Now they done changed something and messed it up. Ive saw it happen over and over again with others.


----------



## yankeeredneck2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

mine just started doing this the other day. Was taking great pics at night, now they are black.  Pain in the butt.


----------



## benbishop6602 (Aug 31, 2015)

*strike force last chance*

Took my  strikeforce hd back for black night pics. Didn't buy a new camera to work on it. One more chance for browning strikeforce (Think this cam is a leftover 2014. Didn't say hd on package. Don't think these cams had the same issues in 2014)thks gadestroyer 74 and gl to you also. 
 was 99$ at bass pro. Will set up end of this week.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 31, 2015)

benbishop6602 said:


> Took my  strikeforce hd back for black night pics. Didn't buy a new camera to work on it. One more chance for browning strikeforce  was 99$ at bass pro. Will set up end of this week.



Sir until you get the newest built cams that have been updated your gonna have the same issue. It's not the camera itself is bad it's a problem In the programming of the software. If this new camera doesn't have the updated software it will do the samething. Once they sell the new older stock and get the newest manufactured cameras Thant have the updates they all will do the same. It's a very simply process to fix the black night pics by simply updating the firmware with your sd card. Should you have this issue again please try the updates first. I know it shouldn't do it new however there is a fix for the issue. No different than any other product or vehicle that has a recall or error manufacturer has seen it provided a fix that corrects the issue. Good luck !


----------



## SAhunter (Aug 31, 2015)

Mine from 2014 are working great. It takes great video also.


----------



## gahunter70 (Sep 10, 2015)

I ordered 12 of the 2014 strikeforce (pre HD) models but they are the 1080 video. I just sent 3 back to browning. Two have contrast issues with dusk and dawn and sometimes day time pics and occasionally night pics are black. The other seems to change time, it will be taking pictures of deer on a bait site lets say at 11pm and then you will have a few of those consecutive pictures with time stamps that may be 10 or 12 hrs different than all the others. Several people who ordered these with me in a group buy may be having the same issues but I don't know them so can't comment on theirs. I tried to do an update to the firmware but this model isn't on the firmware list. Browning told me to send them back for repair or replacement since they still have two months left on the warranty.


----------



## ALB (Sep 14, 2015)

deerbuster said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the IR not working at all at night? I just bought a new one and the first week it was golden, took incredible pictures. Just checked it for week two and the night time pictures were black, nothing. The daytime pictures were still good but night time was a dud. Anyone have any suggestions or tips? Has anyone else have this happen?



Email Browning. I did and they gave me an address where to send it to be replaced. Awesome people.


----------



## old florida gator (Nov 14, 2018)

having problem with my browing strike force  hd  not bring up the home page only two years old


----------

